# Capacitores en serie, divisiones de voltaje



## alpharsp (Mar 11, 2008)

Que onda, tengo una dudota a ver si alguien me hace el favorsote de resolvermela
Bueno acabamos de tener un examen de circuitos rc y pues una de las cuestiones que planteaba el profe era que los voltajes, en los capacitores en serie se dividen proporcionalmente es decir:

Si 2 capacitores de 1F y otro de 2F se conectan a una bateria en serie bueno entre los 2 deben tener un voltaje total de 12 V y utilizo una formula que quien sabe de donde la saco que dice:
V1=(C1*Vtotal)/(C1+C2)
de esta forma le otorga:
4v al capacitor de 1F y 8v al capacitor de 2F


pero pues segun yo el voltaje se divide en los capacitores inversamente proporcional a la capacitancia es decir segun yo :

Itotal=I1=I2
siendo que C=Q/V  y que I=Q/t
Q=It por lo que C=It/V entonces I=CV/t
entonces:

Ceq*Vtotal/t=C1*V1/t=C2*V2/t
como el tiempo es el mismo se simplifica:
Ceq*Vtotal=C1*V1=C2*V2

de esta forma V1=Ceq*Vtotal/C1
 en serie, Ceq (cuando son 2 capacitores) C1*C2/(C1+C2)
por lo que:

C1*C2*Vtotal/(C1*(C1+C2))=V1
Si simplifican:
V1=C2*Vtotal/(C1+C2)

de modo que con los 12v del problema
yo le di los 4v para el capacitor de 2F
y 8v para el de 1F

Ayudenme please mi calificacion esta en riesgo si me equivoque ni hablar pero si es error logico del profe pues tengo que reclamar, esque no confio mucho en el jeje


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 11, 2008)

Los voltajes se distribuyen tal como los calculaste vos.

Y si tu profesor insiste, con considerar el caso de dos condensadores uno MUCHO mas grande que el otro, tenes que el comportamiento del de mayor capacidad va a estar mas cerca del cortocircuito y el de menor mas cerca de un circuito abierto.

Y si le gustan las formulas: Profe... dV = I/C * dt  -->  para una misma corriente, el voltaje aumenta mas despacio en el de mayor capacidad.


----------



## alpharsp (Mar 11, 2008)

Ahh muchas gracias tena el presentimieto de estar en lo correcto pero cuando se te hecha el profe y todo el salon ensima hay que tener mas bases que soporten tu propuesta jeje me diste una muy buena aun con derivadas independientemente del tiempo a mayor capacitancia la carga siempre sera mas lenta o tambien puedo usar la formula de capacitancia
v=q/c que dice exactamente lo mismo

Muchas gracias Eduardo (Y)


----------



## alpharsp (Mar 12, 2008)

AHh aprovechando el tema, cuando un capacitor se conecta a una fuente y este alcanza el voltaje de la fuente deja de pasar corriente por ahi?, por ejemplo si conecto una fuenteCD a 2 capacitores que estan en serie y estos a su vez estan en paralelo con una resistencia, despues de un tiempo(t) los capacitores se cargan y la suma de las cargas de c/u tiene la misma magnitud que la fuente, en ese instante deja pasar corrente por ahi y se pasa toda a la resistencia?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2008)

alpharsp dijo:
			
		

> AHh aprovechando el tema, cuando un capacitor se conecta a una fuente y este alcanza el voltaje de la fuente deja de pasar corriente por ahi?



 I = C*dV/dt  --> Si no hay variacion de tension  I == 0



> por ejemplo si conecto una fuenteCD a 2 capacitores que estan en serie y estos a su vez estan en paralelo con una resistencia, despues de un tiempo(t) los capacitores se cargan y la suma de las cargas de c/u tiene la misma magnitud que la fuente, en ese instante deja pasar corrente por ahi y se pasa toda a la resistencia?



Idealmente, conectar un condensador directamente a una fuente significa una carga instantanea.
Los condensadores se cargan en un tiempo infinitesimal con los voltajes que calculaste antes.
Sigue una evolucion exponencial del tipo V = Vfinal + (Vinicial-Vfinal)*exp(-t/tau)  desde los valores  iniciales de tension (los de la carga instantanea de los condensadores) hacia los valores finales dados por el divisor resistivo formado por las resistencias que tienen en paralelo.


----------



## negrato (Abr 5, 2008)

teoricamentes es efectivo, pero no existen 2 cpacitancias  con la misma respuesta en un cto. en la practica aunque sean similares caracteristicas por fabricante


----------

